# seeing the stars with Canon



## ZeuZ (Sep 21, 2011)

Unbelievable, I am very enthusiastic about this release so I wanted to share this with everyone! 

http://www.photographyblog.com/news/canon_develops_ultra-large-scale_ultra-high-sensitivity_cmos_sensor/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2011)

Next up, a dSLR housing for the sensor and the EG lens series...Extra Gigantic, with a 288 mm image circle. The new Canon EG 2000mm f/12 (the EG equivalent of the nifty fifty) will have an 8" diameter front element and weigh 38 lbs. But the ISO noise will be low.


----------



## kubelik (Sep 21, 2011)

probably will have no impact upon their DSLR, but that is a really project. I'm curious as to what resolution it outputs ... and it would be very cool to see the actual video of the 10-magnitude meteors


----------



## kode (Sep 22, 2011)

ZeuZ said:


> Unbelievable, I am very enthusiastic about this release so I wanted to share this with everyone!
> 
> http://www.photographyblog.com/news/canon_develops_ultra-large-scale_ultra-high-sensitivity_cmos_sensor/



This one was actually announced as manufactured in august last year; http://www.canon.com/news/2010/aug31e.html

This announcement you're linking just says what it's been used for since.  Which is, of course, interesting too.


----------

